# superimposing signal



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it possible to superimpose camera input into the cable tv?
and see that in the tv.

I could have done it by putting the camera input directly into the audio/video input seperately but the problem is that i have 3 tv in different room. It wouldn't be possible to give both the input seperately in the tv as in the house i have only one entry/port for cable

Is there any device that can superimpose both the input into one?
should be a low cost affordable for home use.

i heard transmitter can do it like VCR but don't have one. can one name any other device that can solve the purpose

Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rajeshmarandi

The setup you're attempting to make, is it a home made security camera system where one camera can view 3 different angles ?


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

yes, i mean i want to use the input of an small cctv camera


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The simplest method that I'm aware of is to have the camera cable hooked up to a splitter with multiple outputs that would connect to the t.v. Depending on how much your are willing to invest in your home made system, there are a multitude of configurations that available. The most common method is to have a receiver with multiple channels that connect to the CCTV. If you are planning on using a computer as a base station, then you will need a DVR card that has high compression resolution with several inputs/outputs, with a hard drive 320GB to handle the large files, and security software. 

Here's a links that you maybe interested in: 

http://www.securitycamerasandmore.com/


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=1322&name=Security Cameras


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

i need an device that can take both input ,cable and the cctv and output it into one so that i can see on tv on all the room both cable and the cctv


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If I understand you correctly the device you are searching for is you want to watch regular cable t.v programs on your t.v, and then switch to CCTV images by remote using the same t.v screen at the same time. Is this what you are asking ?


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

yes, thats correct


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I have not seen any device on the market ( maybe I'm wrong) that can do what you are requesting. But there is something that you can attempt. Should your T.V have 2 or 3 audio\video channels and the camera has RCA jacks, you can connect the camera to one of the t.v RCA jack channels and using the t.v remote to switch from video 1 channel ( cable t.v) to video 2 channel (cctv). If your camera is a BNC connector, then you will need a BNC to RCA adapter .


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

octaneman said:


> you can connect the camera to one of the t.v RCA jack channels and using the t.v remote to switch from video 1 channel ( cable t.v) to video 2 channel (cctv).


Sorry returning after a long interval!
Thanks for the reply.
As u said it is good for 1 tv, but for 3 tv in a house would be a lot of wiring. But yes i can understand its availability of such a device or need in the market.


----------

